# Book Klub--Outlander begins on Monday, December 29th!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Outlander Book Klub will begin Dec 29th.  Leader Gertie will post her schedule and the first meeting with questions will be on Jan 5th!

Woohoo!

Betsy


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

I'll see your Woohoo and raise you a Yippeeee!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I am so happy we will start on December 29.


----------



## nickih75 (Dec 17, 2008)

I have that book in my pre-order pile.. and I should (fingers,eyes, and toes crossed) get my Kindle Monday.. So I'll be ready set go!!  Waahooo!!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Outlander Book Klub will begin Dec 29th. Leader Gertie will post her schedule and the first meeting with questions will be on Jan 5th!
> 
> Woohoo!
> 
> Betsy


So, are you going to set up a sub-forum or something for this? I can't remember what (if anything) was ever decided on organizing the clubs??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We're planning on sub-fora.  The mods are having secret mod meetings with Harvey.  I could tell you about it but then I'd have to kill you.

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Got my book and ready to start! I have missed being in a book club... this will be my first to try one online!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Me, too!

Really looking forward to all of them.

Maybe they will help me to spend a bit less time posting and more time reading, LOL  

Marci


----------



## ljloula (Dec 16, 2008)

Yea! I have my book and the 29th off from work, so I can get a good start.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I could tell you about it but then I'd have to kill you.
> 
> Betsy


D'oh!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I have my book and ready to start! Our first Kindle bookklub, how exciting!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

We're starting a week from Monday.  Finally, it's almost here.  I recently finished two books (5:00 this morning) and the temptation to move on to Outlander is almost overwhelming.  But I'm the leader and I must be strong.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Gertie....I have a confession....I read the first 5 chapters. I couldn't wait.  I also finished a book and Outlander just grabbed me and pulled me in. But I did stop at 5! That's showing some restraint, right? Right?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I am tempted to start too. I have 5 days off coming up. I am off Dec 24,25,26,27,28,.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Download complete so I'm ready also......
Can't you feel the excitement in the air??


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> Gertie....I have a confession....I read the first 5 chapters. I couldn't wait.  I also finished a book and Outlander just grabbed me and pulled me in. But I did stop at 5! That's showing some restraint, right? Right?


I don't see how you can stop at five chapters. Maybe you ought to distract yourself with another book. I'd recommend _In Her Name_ by some guy who likes Kevlar and beer.



Anne said:


> I am tempted to start too. I have 5 days off coming up. I am off Dec 24,25,26,27,28,.


And you haven't even read the book, yet. Those of us who have read it and love it will tell you if it grabs you, you won't want to stop.



farmwife99 said:


> Download complete so I'm ready also......
> Can't you feel the excitement in the air??


Yeah, I felt it, but I thought it was the Everglades burning again. I know I'm fired up.

I sure hope that everyone who hasn't read the book won't be disappointed by the ravings of those of us who love it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think anyone ever said you weren't _allowed _to start reading until then  . . .that's just the official start date and discussion starts the next week. I say, read when you have the opportunity: you don't know when the next opportunity will be. (kind of like finding a toilet. . . .)

Ann


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I don't think anyone ever said you weren't _allowed _to start reading until then  . . .that's just the official start date and discussion starts the next week. I say, read when you have the opportunity: you don't know when the next opportunity will be. (kind of like finding a toilet. . . .)
> 
> Ann


That is true I could start early. I may read a little bit on the 26. I am usually tired that day and I love to take it easy and read. I do not want to get to far ahead. I will just have to remember to highllght so I can find what I want to discuss.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Nine days and counting - I can't wait. I have been trying to read other things and make myself wait. I am off next week, so I hope I can stay strong.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

You guys are such enablers.  

I cannot believe it is almost time to start.  I just emailed our local DTB store and hopefully they have it in stock or will be able to import it in time for me to get the required reading in.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I don't think anyone ever said you weren't _allowed _to start reading until then  . . .that's just the official start date and discussion starts the next week. I say, read when you have the opportunity: you don't know when the next opportunity will be. (kind of like finding a toilet. . . .)
> 
> Ann


Ha! Too true, Ann!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I read the DTB awhile back - and it is not a fast read, so if you can it would be a good idea to start now and highlight or make notes.  Personally I think it is a terrific book and series, can't wait for the next one.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks to everyone here I have now downloaded this book.  Not something I would typically read, but isn't that the idea of a book klub to begin with?  Anyway, had it in about 15 seconds, and can't wait to chat about it later.  
Happy holidays
debbie


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm very excited too. I don't think I've ever been in a book club before.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Me either, unless chatting with the other women at the library about different books while our kids were with the reading lady counts.  But that was many many years ago.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Will there be a chat room for this? Or will discussion be via one of these threads?


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm soooo anxious!  Just so's I understand - on the 29th we will be told how many chapters to read and the discussion will begin on the 5th?


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

I love this and can't wait.  I actually have read the book but will re-read with everyone else and will love to get into the discussions!


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

I couldn't wait and am almost done!  But still am excited about the book klub!

I...will...resist...starting...In Her Name...till the book klub...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anju said:


> I read the DTB awhile back - and it is not a fast read, so if you can it would be a good idea to start now and highlight or make notes. Personally I think it is a terrific book and series, can't wait for the next one.


Good suggestion. Not everyone reads at the same speed and not everyone will have a lot of time. Just to give you an idea, we'll probably be reading between 70 and 80 pages a week. That may seem easy, but many of us will be in more than one Klub at a time. Based on that, you'll each have to make your own decision as to how far ahead you want to read. We'll still only discuss five chapters a week.



FearNot said:


> Will there be a chat room for this? Or will discussion be via one of these threads?


We'll be discussing in a separate thread.



vg said:


> I'm soooo anxious! Just so's I understand - on the 29th we will be told how many chapters to read and the discussion will begin on the 5th?


That's right.



Mom of 4 said:


> I couldn't wait and am almost done! But still am excited about the book klub!
> 
> I...will...resist...starting...In Her Name...till the book klub...


You're better than I am. I've only gotten the sample of In Her Name and I'm really getting into it. Mike says it gets really interesting after the sample. I'm just not going to buy it until the Klub starts cuz I'm very, very weak.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I don't think anyone ever said you weren't _allowed _to start reading until then  . . .that's just the official start date and discussion starts the next week. I say, read when you have the opportunity: you don't know when the next opportunity will be. (kind of like finding a toilet. . . .)
> 
> Ann


I've got to admit, I'm about to finish it.  Once I started, I _definitely_ couldn't stop!


Spoiler



Are the other books worth reading?



Nemo


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Mnemosyne said:


> I've got to admit, I'm about to finish it.  Once I started, I _definitely_ couldn't stop!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


This is just my opinion.


Spoiler



_Dragonfly in Amber_ is not as good as _Outlander_, but worth reading. _Voyager _is not as good as _Dragonfly_, but should definitely be read. The next three aren't worth anything, as far as I'm concerned. Many people love all the books. But I would recommend reading Dragonfly and Voyager, at least. I suggest you see how you feel about those two, and if you're not at all disappointed, continue with Drums of Autumn. Just take it one book at a time.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

The one in the series I was most disappointed in was The Fiery Cross. But I loved all of the other ones.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> The one in the series I was most disappointed in was The Fiery Cross. But I loved all of the other ones.


Absolutely.


Spoiler



200 pages of rain and mud. I only read it because my daughter bought it for me for Christmas. I stopped reading Drums in the middle and not to hurt my daughter, I had to go back and read that and then read Cross. DG got back into her stride somewhat with A Breath of Snow and Ashes, but not enough for me to continue with the series.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

You're not going to continue, Gertie! Wow! You're lucky, then, that you don't have to worry about the wait for the next two books in the series!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> You're not going to continue, Gertie! Wow! You're lucky, then, that you don't have to worry about the wait for the next two books in the series!


There was only supposed to be five books originally. I think I've done enough waiting on this series over the last 17 years.

Now I'm just waiting for the movie. That wait is going to kill me. I don't think they have a director yet, so there won't be any word on the casting until that happens.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> There was only supposed to be five books originally. I think I've done enough waiting on this series over the last 17 years.
> 
> Now I'm just waiting for the movie. That wait is going to kill me. I don't think they have a director yet, so there won't be any word on the casting until that happens.


How many books are in the series?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> You're better than I am. I've only gotten the sample of In Her Name and I'm really getting into it. Mike says it gets really interesting after the sample. I'm just not going to buy it until the Klub starts cuz I'm very, very weak.





> I...will...resist...starting...In Her Name...till the book klub...


You're allowed to read up to the end of chapter 4 before 1 February - BUT NO FURTHER! BUWAHAHAHAAAAA!!


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> You're allowed to read up to the end of chapter 4 before 1 February - BUT NO FURTHER! BUWAHAHAHAAAAA!!


I have NO willpower to stop once I have started! That would be TORTURE!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Mom of 4 said:


> I have NO willpower to stop once I have started! That would be TORTURE!


Well, technically the sample gets you just into chapter 5, so you can read the whole sample, but NO MORE! <evil grin>


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

There's 6 books so far in the Outlander series and she's expecting there to be two more. The 7th should be released in Fall 2009.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> There's 6 books so far in the Outlander series and she's expecting there to be two more. The 7th should be released in Fall 2009.


I think it's called An Echo of Bones. Much as I say I'll never get another one, I'll probably get this one, too. I guess I'm just addicted to Jamie and Claire.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

It's actually _An Echo In the Bone_. You can see some excerpts on her website here http://www.its.caltech.edu/~gatti/gabaldon/excerpts/bone/bone_excerpts.html if you'd like.


----------



## Nytngale (Dec 20, 2008)

Got my book loaded and ready to go. I read Outlander once before, but am looking forward to visiting with Claire and Jamie again.

Sherri


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

swinegardner said:


> Got my book loaded and ready to go. I read Outlander once before, but am looking forward to visiting with Claire and Jamie again.
> 
> Sherri


Happy to have you join us. I'm looking forward to everyone's input.



ScrappingForever said:


> It's actually _An Echo In the Bone_. You can see some excerpts on her website here http://www.its.caltech.edu/~gatti/gabaldon/excerpts/bone/bone_excerpts.html if you'd like.


No excerpts, please. DG posts them, but doesn't always include them in the book. Used to drive me crazy.

Now here's an excerpt I can live with:


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh, I have no problem with reading anything about Jamie and Claire.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I don't think anyone ever said you weren't _allowed _to start reading until then  . . .that's just the official start date and discussion starts the next week. I say, read when you have the opportunity: you don't know when the next opportunity will be. (kind of like finding a toilet. . . .)
> 
> Ann


There is nothing wrong with reading ahead in a book club. You just have to remember where you are *supposed* to be in a book so as not to reveal anything ahead of its time when participating in discussions.


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

I hope to join everyone in the book klub for Outlander.  Read it in '93 and loved it so I dug out my DTB of it this morning because I'm a Kindlewaiter and if Amazon is to be believed we'll finish the book before my Kindle even arrives.

Will the discussions be in the chat room now that it's set up?  If folks miss the live discussion, will there still be one on the forum?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I expect there will be forum discussion threads as well as chats. . . .

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My feeling is that the chat should be an addition to, not a replacement for Book Club threads.  One of the appeals for me, and from what I've read, for others, was that we could join in the book club discussions at our own time (which for me might be 1AM).  I can see a place, however, for the book club leader to set a time each week for a 1/2 to 1 hour live discussion or something like that. If so, I would think this would need to be the same time each week.  Thoughts?  Gertie?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If so, I would think this would need to be the same time each week. Thoughts? Gertie?
> 
> Betsy


Not Gertie but, a different time each week would enable folks with different schedules to get in on a chat now and then. The difficulty is to get it publicized. . . .

Ann


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My feeling is that the chat should be an addition to, not a replacement for Book Club threads. One of the appeals for me, and from what I've read, for others, was that we could join in the book club discussions at our own time (which for me might be 1AM). I can see a place, however, for the book club leader to set a time each week for a 1/2 to 1 hour live discussion or something like that. If so, I would think this would need to be the same time each week. Thoughts? Gertie?
> 
> Betsy


I think the chat should be in addition to the Book club threads. I would love to take part in the chats if possible but with my work hours and going to school I may not always be able to take part in the chat.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Not Gertie but, a different time each week would enable folks with different schedules to get in on a chat now and then. The difficulty is to get it publicized. . . .
> 
> Ann


I think different times each week may be a good idea.With all our different schedules that would give all of us a chance to take part in the chat.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My feeling is that the chat should be an addition to, not a replacement for Book Club threads.


I have to agree. I was thinking about it yesterday while chatting - we could end up with a totally unreadable discussion in there if everybody started "talking" at the same time - the chat would scroll by so fast that it would be really hard to follow anything anybody said, especially if we had a lot of people in there at once. I've been in discussions like that, it's annoying and scrolling back to figure out what's been said can be even more annoying because the discussion goes on while you're trying to catch up. We were thinking about a virtual "talking stick"  Just my 2 cents 

Katikat


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

katiekat1066 said:


> I have to agree. I was thinking about it yesterday while chatting - we could end up with a totally unreadable discussion in there if everybody started "talking" at the same time - the chat would scroll by so fast that it would be really hard to follow anything anybody said, especially if we had a lot of people in there at once. I've been in discussions like that, it's annoying and scrolling back to figure out what's been said can be even more annoying because the discussion goes on while you're trying to catch up. We were thinking about a virtual "talking stick"  Just my 2 cents
> 
> Katikat


That is true Katikat with too many people in the chat room. It may be hard to follow what people were saying. I was in the chat last night when you were by the time I fiqured out how to answer you. You were gone. I am so slow in a chat room sometimes LOL.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

How 'bout this: what if the chats are scheduled on the designated day of the week for the book club (for example, the day for In Her Name will be Sunday in Feb), and the leader can set the time. So whoever can and wants to drop in can for live chat, but the bulk of the discussion will still be on the threads.

But as Katikat noted, managing a chat can be a challenge in itself (Jan's done a lot of that with her on-line teaching)...

Also, one last thing: Ann brought up the point about publicizing things. If I recall the SMF software functions correctly, the admins should have the ability to send out a broadcast message to all users. Obviously that's something that should be used sparingly, but that would be a potentially perfect way to announce specific upcoming events or site upgrades, etc. to everyone...   

Mike


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

I was a little fast in leaving - Sorry!  I was turning into a pumpkin - I paid for it this morning, my body insisted that I sleep in until 10.  Poor me!   
I can tell that I'm going to be up past my bedtime a lot with chat around.

Katiekat


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

katiekat1066 said:


> I was a little fast in leaving - Sorry! I was turning into a pumpkin - I paid for it this morning, my body insisted that I sleep in until 10. Poor me!
> I can tell that I'm going to be up past my bedtime a lot with chat around.
> 
> Katiekat


I did not stay long myself. I just wanted you to know why I did not answer you.  I was just checking the chat out and it took me a few minutes to fiqure out how to answer.LOL I may be up past my bedtime with the chat too


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Anne said:


> I think different times each week may be a good idea.With all our different schedules that would give all of us a chance to take part in the chat.


Good point, but probably should still be scheduled in advance to allow people to plan. AND if there's a broadcast capability, we can use that too. Maybe week one could be on the scheduled day, as Mike said, and then from there could shift a day until the last chat (if the book lasts 8 weeks) could be back on the original day.

Betsy


----------



## Dazlyn (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm excited about the book Klub.  I may not have my Kindle by the time we get started with Outlander (which I read years ago and loved).  If I don't have Kindle by then I will buy the paperback and join it.  I have never participated in a book club before so I'm looking forward to giving it a try.  I usually don't analyze a book or discuss it except to say I loved it or would not read it again.  This will be new to me.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Dazlyn said:


> I'm excited about the book Klub. I may not have my Kindle by the time we get started with Outlander (which I read years ago and loved). If I don't have Kindle by then I will buy the paperback and join it. I have never participated in a book club before so I'm looking forward to giving it a try. I usually don't analyze a book or discuss it except to say I loved it or would not read it again. This will be new to me.


I think the majority of us have never been in a bookklub before, but I know it will be fun. Glad you are joining us!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My feeling is that the chat should be an addition to, not a replacement for Book Club threads. One of the appeals for me, and from what I've read, for others, was that we could join in the book club discussions at our own time (which for me might be 1AM). I can see a place, however, for the book club leader to set a time each week for a 1/2 to 1 hour live discussion or something like that. If so, I would think this would need to be the same time each week. Thoughts? Gertie?
> 
> Betsy


Sorry I haven't gotten back to you on this, but I haven't been here much today.

I'll be blunt. I don't like the idea of chats for this type of book club. The members of this board are from all over the country and there won't be one good time for people to join in. Also, the questions I'll be posting don't lend themselves to brief chatty answers.

If people want to chat about Outlander in addition to the discussion we originally planned, that's fine and will probably enhance the Klub experience for some people. It's not something I will be able to be involved in and I'll just stick to the thread discussion.

There will certainly be room in the thread for discussion outside of the questions, as long as we stick to the current chapter set.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Sorry I haven't gotten back to you on this, but I haven't been here much today.
> 
> I'll be blunt. I don't like the idea of chats for this type of book club. The members of this board are from all over the country and there won't be one good time for people to join in. Also, the questions I'll be posting don't lend themselves to brief chatty answers.
> 
> ...


It may be a good idea just to discuss the book here on the board. I think it would be hard to do this in a chat anyway. With my work hours and going to school. I may not be able to take part in the chat anyway. If I could not take part in the chat I would feel that I was missiing something.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I also think the chat room should be a supplement to the board threads because of the time frame. The other board I frequent is very large and does a fair amount of discussion live with a moderator. The times are set up by the site administrator and usually are late evening for those of us on the east coast so those on the west coast are able to participate. The discussions are controlled by the moderator- if you have a question or comment basically you raise your hand using a ? or ! and the moderator gives you the go ahead to ask your qusetion or make your statement- we use GA (for go ahead) and  your initials. Works pretty well for the most part if everyone follows the rules.

Lynn L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Just a heads up. Dragonfly in Amber (Book 2) is $3.75 and Voyager (Book 3) is $4.00


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks, Luv.  I went ahead and got them last week because I was afraid the price would go up.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

The Outlander book klub will be a new experience for me too and I can't wait!  I bought the series when I first bought my Kindle.  I had read the first 4 books as DTBs so I'm looking forward to re-reading Outlander and being a part of the discussions.  Thanks so much Gertie for leading the klub for us.... this will be great!!  8 more days.... I can't wait!!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I finished Ransom today and will now start Outlander. I am exited about participating in my first bookklub.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Luv I just ordered them too. If I wait till I am ready to read them the price may go up.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

As an *experienced?* book clubber... that is to say I have particpated in book clubs before moving to my current locale, in a room of say 15 people, you tend to have the same 4 or 5 people commented each week. Something tells me with this group here however that isn't going to be the case!!    With that said, live chat is probably best left to additional dicussion about the book whenever people wish to do so and keeping the questions/discussion in the thread. This will be my first time to try a book club online, and I am looking forward to it. I miss my weekly *gathering* with my book club buddies in Houston!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

A week from today, fellow Outlanders, and I'm more than ready.

This is the original cover art










So you can picture the clan tartan.










And just to get you in the mood


----------



## Heidi (Dec 16, 2008)

I am a new Kindler but I would like to join in on this one.  Is there an official place to join or do I just jump in and start reading on the 29th and join in on the thread on the 5th?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Heidi said:


> I am a new Kindler but I would like to join in on this one. Is there an official place to join or do I just jump in and start reading on the 29th and join in on the thread on the 5th?


Hi Heidi

Just jump in. . .you can even read sooner.  Discussions will star on the 5th. We have a discussion leader who'll post questions in the book corner thread so look there, then.

Have you introduced yourself on the Intro and Welcome forum? Not required, but it's there. You can also read all about the rest of us!

Ann


----------



## Heidi (Dec 16, 2008)

Awesome!  I'm excited.  This will be my first ever book club, too.  What fun!


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

The one thing people should remember about the chat room is that what you say there about the book will last for about 10 seconds and only a very few people will ever read it but what you say here lasts for a very long time and people that read the books later on will be able to come here and see what you thought about it months later.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Lizzy said:


> The one thing people should remember about the chat room is that what you say there about the book will last for about 10 seconds and only a very few people will ever read it but what you say here lasts for a very long time and people that read the books later on will be able to come here and see what you thought about it months later.


Excellent point.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I have completed the first 5 chapters and am excited. I will say it started a little slow for me but would encourage any of you to stick with it, I am hooked now! WOO HOO I know who Claire and Jamie are. 

Linda


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I have completed the first 5 chapters and am excited. I will say it started a little slow for me but would encourage any of you to stick with it, I am hooked now! WOO HOO I know who Claire and Jamie are.
> 
> Linda


WooHoo!! Watch for those Jamie-isms!! They'll get you in the heart every time.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Yaaay Linda! Glad you're liking it!


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I have completed the first 5 chapters and am excited. I will say it started a little slow for me but would encourage any of you to stick with it, I am hooked now! WOO HOO I know who Claire and Jamie are.
> 
> Linda


Oh you gave in and read it. I dont blame you. Its taking everything i have to keep from reading it to. The only reason im holding out is because i dont remember things for very long and id have to go back and read it again for the book klub.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> And just to get you in the mood
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't mean to be impertinent, Gertie, but if I'm going to be able to make it through this book, I've gotta have a better visualization in my mind of Jamie (the kid in the pic above looks like he would've gotten beaten up a lot in school). This is more like it:








_There can be only one!_


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> I don't mean to be impertinent, Gertie, but if I'm going to be able to make it through this book, I've gotta have a better visualization in my mind of Jamie (the kid in the pic above looks like he would've gotten beaten up a lot in school). This is more like it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This Jamie is more like it


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I agree - this is more how I imagine Jamie. He should look rugged.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> I don't mean to be impertinent, Gertie, but if I'm going to be able to make it through this book, I've gotta have a better visualization in my mind of Jamie (the kid in the pic above looks like he would've gotten beaten up a lot in school). This is more like it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, that Jamie works for me!!  Can't help but wonder what is under that kilt. 

Linda


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Oh yeah, that Jamie works for me!!  Can't help but wonder what is under that kilt.
> 
> Linda


His dignity of course


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> I don't mean to be impertinent, Gertie, but if I'm going to be able to make it through this book, I've gotta have a better visualization in my mind of Jamie (the kid in the pic above looks like he would've gotten beaten up a lot in school). This is more like it:


See, I wouldn't know what kind of guy would get beaten up in high school. I went to an all-girls school.  I'll have to take your word for it.



> _There can be only one!_


Too skinny. Otherwise, the Highlander guy is okay.



Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Oh yeah, that Jamie works for me!!


Whatever works. I concede.



> Can't help but wonder what is under that kilt.
> 
> Linda


Ask Jenny.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Now this is how I imagine Jamie!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

tlshaw said:


> Now this is how I imagine Jamie!


LOL! That works for me! He wouldn't have gotten beaten up in school...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Even better tl!!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I'll take either of the last two!  The very first is a little too young, yep he woulda been beat up in school.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I wonder if there is a younger version of Mel Gibson around to play Jamie when they make a movie? Does he have a 20 something son who looks and is built like him?


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Kreelanwarrior,

How did you get my picture. I haven't warn that outfit in several years.

Steve


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Kreelanwarrior,
> 
> How did you get my picture. I haven't warn that outfit in several years.
> 
> Steve


D'oh! LOL! 

Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

tlshaw said:


> I wonder if there is a younger version of Mel Gibson around to play Jamie when they make a movie? Does he have a 20 something son who looks and is built like him?


Gibson is too short. Jamie is 6'4"

Here's my real pick for Jamie.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Gibson is too short. Jamie is 6'4"
> 
> Here's my real pick for Jamie.


Hey guys, I'm 6'6" tall. I'm telling you I'm your Jamie!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Gibson is too short. Jamie is 6'4"
> 
> Here's my real pick for Jamie.


Ahh! This is the guy who was beating up the first one in school...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Hey guys, I'm 6'6" tall. I'm telling you I'm your Jamie!


But do you wear a kilt? No, wait, don't answer that!!


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Post a picture, Steven! Prove it! 

Gertie, your choice is okay. He'd have to wear contacts and dye his hair, of course.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> Post a picture, Steven! Prove it!
> 
> Gertie, your choice is okay. He'd have to wear contacts and dye his hair, of course.


He is good, although a bit older than he should be.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

You have my picture already, at least me in my dreams 30 years ago. See Kreelamwarrior pict.

Steve


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Hey guys, I'm 6'6" tall. I'm telling you I'm your Jamie!


I don't know about that. I've been looking for Jamie for more than 15 years and I have a pretty clear idea of how he should look in a kilt. 



ScrappingForever said:


> Gertie, your choice is okay. He'd have to wear contacts and dye his hair, of course.


That's a wig, but it shows how great he looks with long hair. He's actually dark haired.



luvmy4brats said:


> He is good, although a bit older than he should be.


Well, this picture was taken right after he had battled about 100 Orcs and he was pretty tired. I think we have to adjust for that.

Here's another one of Urban.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Pardon me while I go clean the drool off my keyboard...

Ok, now, I can totally see him as Jamie.

Who do you see as Claire?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Pardon me while I go clean the drool off my keyboard...
> 
> Ok, now, I can totally see him as Jamie.
> 
> Who do you see as Claire?


Kate Winslet. She's the right height, she's beautiful, but still has a strong face, and she's a very versatile actress.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Now I'm wiping my husband's drool off the keyboard...

and she's got a big enough


Spoiler



arse


 I mean that in a good way!

I'd probably like her as Claire if I could ignore the darn Titanic song I hear in my head every time I see her.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Kate Winslet is a good pick for Claire.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> and she's got a big enough
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I had that in mind, too. We know that is essential in our Claire.


----------



## Diana (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok, took the leap and purchased Outlander today.  Ready for the book club.  Looking forward to the discussions


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Outlander screensaver:


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh, this is good! I've actually been wanting to read Outlander for a few years. Kept hearing about it and got the DTB a year ago, but hadn't gotten around to reading it. Now I'll have an incentive to read it finally!


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Jim:
Thanks for the screensaver. I just downloaded. Can't wait to get it on Kindra.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Diana, Paisley, welcome to the Outlander Klub.  I hope you'll enjoy the book and the discussion.  

I'll be starting a new topic thread for the discussion on Monday, or maybe late Sunday.  I know everyone is as anxious to start as I am.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Diana, Paisley, welcome to the Outlander Klub. I hope you'll enjoy the book and the discussion.
> 
> I'll be starting a new topic thread for the discussion on Monday, or maybe late Sunday. I know everyone is as anxious to start as I am.


Did the uber-admins ever decide to set up a sub-forum or whatever for each klub??


----------



## gypsy1274 (Dec 27, 2008)

Do I have to "join" this klub to participate?  If so, how do I do it?  If not, how will I know when and where the discussion starts?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

gypsy1274 said:


> Do I have to "join" this klub to participate? If so, how do I do it? If not, how will I know when and where the discussion starts?


Hey, gypsy1274 - welcome! The book klubs are very informal - just hop into the thread(s) that will be set up once the klub starts. there'll probably be a million posts on it when it comes up!

Also, the little leaderboards some folks have in their signature blocks flagging the klubs they're interested in will start to be linked to the appropriate threads (I'll post updates on that as soon as the threads get set up). 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

gypsy1274 said:


> Do I have to "join" this klub to participate? If so, how do I do it? If not, how will I know when and where the discussion starts?


We're going to start reading the first five chapters of Outlander on 12/29, but you can start anytime. A lot of people have already read the book; some of us multiple times. On 1/5, I'll be posting discussion questions on those chapters. Look for the first post and the Book Klub rules stickied at the top for the guidelines.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

gypsy1274 said:


> Do I have to "join" this klub to participate? If so, how do I do it? If not, how will I know when and where the discussion starts?


e

Welcome Gypsy, we are glad you are here. Look forward to having you participate in the bookklubs. If you haven't already done so please go to The Intro/Welcome Boards and tell us more about yourself. There are many nice people here that would like to welcome you.

Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Did the uber-admins ever decide to set up a sub-forum or whatever for each klub??


Working on it. 

Betsy


----------



## gypsy1274 (Dec 27, 2008)

I just purchased this book, and realized that I had read it a number of years ago.  I will be happy to read it again.  I am wondering if there will be discussions on the other books in the series at a future date?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

gypsy1274 said:


> I just purchased this book, and realized that I had read it a number of years ago. I will be happy to read it again. I am wondering if there will be discussions on the other books in the series at a future date?


That hasn't been discussed, yet, but if everyone wants to continue, I'll be glad to go on. I was going to bring up this issue a couple of weeks before the end. Let's see what happens.

This is our first Klub and we've got some great authors waiting in the wings to lead discussions on their books. We also have the Dead Until Dark Klub starting in January.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> That hasn't been discussed, yet, but if everyone wants to continue, I'll be glad to go on. I was going to bring up this issue a couple of weeks before the end. Let's see what happens.
> 
> This is our first Klub and we've got some great authors waiting in the wings to lead discussions on their books. We also have the Dead Until Dark Klub starting in January.


I hope we are going to discuss the other books.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We started out with the book klubs spread out a little so people could try more than one on for size.  I've always thought that eventually we would have parallel book klubs, several of them, going on.  Too many books, not enough days!  So I see no reason why Outlander cannot become a series as long as we have a leader or leaders.  I believe Dead until Dark will be the Southern Vampire series...  The Reading with the Author is of course a series.  Just wanted to start slow while we figured it out.

Betsy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We started out with the book klubs spread out a little so people could try more than one on for size. I've always thought that eventually we would have parallel book klubs, several of them, going on. Too many books, not enough days! So I see no reason why Outlander cannot become a series as long as we have a leader or leaders. I believe Dead until Dark will be the Southern Vampire series... The Reading with the Author is of course a series. Just wanted to start slow while we figured it out.
> 
> Betsy


That would be good if we could have both Outlander and Dead Until Dark become a series. I would like to read the rest of the Outlander books with a group.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

I am in for a book klub!! Outlander looks like it is right up my alley.  I just bought it and will have to restrain myself until Monday. Wait...it is after midnight here and technically Sunday here so that means somewhere in the world it is Monday...right?!?!  Oh well...everyone else is reading it early, I guess I can too!   
Don't you just love my logic...I know my DH does!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

BambiB said:


> I am in for a book klub!! Outlander looks like it is right up my alley. I just bought it and will have to restrain myself until Monday. Wait...it is after midnight here and technically Sunday here so that means somewhere in the world it is Monday...right?!?! Oh well...everyone else is reading it early, I guess I can too!
> Don't you just love my logic...I know my DH does!


I love your logic Start reading don't wait. I did not wait I started reading the book.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Like everyone, I can hardly wait to begin!  It begins on Monday, but will there be a post with directions and then in January is it a 'chat' thing?  And if it is a chat thing, what time does it begin?  I am so excited and don't want to miss anything!


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Yep, I've read the first five chapters already. Can't wait for the discussion to start. 

I love the idea of continuing the Outlander series as well. I haven't read any of the Southern Vampire books, but I have a feeling I'm going to get hooked on those, too, and want to keep reading. 

I'm going to have to quit work!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tippy said:


> Like everyone, I can hardly wait to begin! It begins on Monday, but will there be a post with directions and then in January is it a 'chat' thing? And if it is a chat thing, what time does it begin? I am so excited and don't want to miss anything!


It's not going to be a chat. The discussion questions will be posted in a new Outlander Book Klub thread. You'll have all week to discuss each chapter set.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> Yep, I've read the first five chapters already. Can't wait for the discussion to start.
> 
> I love the idea of continuing the Outlander series as well. I haven't read any of the Southern Vampire books, but I have a feeling I'm going to get hooked on those, too, and want to keep reading.
> 
> I'm going to have to quit work!


I know what you mean. I wish I could quit work. Between work and School I am going to have to find time to read. I can read back and forth to work on the subway. I read 12 chapters of Outlander. This week and next week I have more time for reading. I am taking notes and highlignting so I can remember what I read so I can discuss it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Some things about Book Klubs in general and our first one, Outlander, specifically:

There will be subboard(s) for the Book Klub(s). Harvey is working on it, he's out of town today, hoping to have them in place tomorrow. We will move everything to the subboard if necessary.

The Book Klubs will be principally done in the threads. We have a lot of people spread across the US with varying kinds of jobs/schooling at all kinds of hours; the threads are the best way for people to be involved and not miss anything. The Chat Rooms can be used at the leader's discretion to augment the book klub discussions in the threads, and of course, members can always do a live chat themselves! (I recommend setting up a private room, which anyone can do!)

If you haven't read the Book Klub Guidelines, I suggest you do so so you'll have a feel for how they're going to work.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1097.0.html

I'm going to repeat the Book Klub Decorum below, please read it. People are very passionate about their books, and I'd like these book klubs to be an enjoyable experience for everyone as I'm sure all of you do.

Can't wait!!!!! Gertie! Gertie! Gertie!

Betsy

*Book Klub Decorum*

Book Klub leaders may not be killed with a stick. (Also known as the Robin Rule.)

People will undoubtedly have strong feelings both for and against the book being read and on thoughts being expressed. Respond to posts as if you were in the room with the person, but also realize that they cannot read your expression. Use your words, people, and your emoticons too. In rare occasions, posts that do not comply may be edited or removed at the leader & moderator's discretion.

Personal attacks will not be allowed-they are against Forum Decorum. Name calling falls into that category. Real world examples of what is NOT appropriate:
• You are being melodramatic.
• You are intolerant.
• This post of yours is rubbish.
• That is elitist nonsense
• That is extremely silly
Try to address the issues, not the individual. Use "I don't agree with [what you said]" not "you are [adjective]". People automatically get defensive and respond in kind, often raising the ante. We want this to be a positive experience for EVERYONE involved.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I apologize if this has been asked before.... I have read and tried to find the answer but haven't seen it.  I know that for the book klub we will have an assigned number of chapters for that week.  Will the discussion topics/questions not be posted until the end of that week?  My only thought was that I would appreciate having the topics for those particular chapters BEFORE I read them..... so that I can have them in mind as I read and then can either make notes, highlight or bookmark as I come across relevant material.  Just a thought.......


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> I apologize if this has been asked before.... I have read and tried to find the answer but haven't seen it. I know that for the book klub we will have an assigned number of chapters for that week. Will the discussion topics/questions not be posted until the end of that week? My only thought was that I would appreciate having the topics for those particular chapters BEFORE I read them..... so that I can have them in mind as I read and then can either make notes, highlight or bookmark as I come across relevant material. Just a thought.......


The questions will be posted after we have read the chapters. Don't worry. This isn't a quiz. By all means, highlight, note or bookmark passages that YOU feel are relevant.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> The questions will be posted after we have read the chapters. Don't worry. This isn't a quiz. By all means, highlight, note or bookmark passages that YOU feel are relevant.
> 
> Sounds great...... thanks Gertie!! Can you tell I'm excited??!!??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> The questions will be posted after we have read the chapters. Don't worry. This isn't a quiz. By all means, highlight, note or bookmark passages that YOU feel are relevant.


It's a good question and lets me add that we have Gertie to lead us and questions to ponder, but every member of the Book Klubs has an opportunity to add to the discussion, and that's the beauty of NOT having the questions ahead of time. We don't want you to read to the test, we want you to bring YOUR experience to the book klub!

Can't wait till tomorrow....going to start reading today!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Book Klub Outlander has it's own subforum now, we'll be posting all info there and having the discussions!  Wahoo, thank you Harvey!

Betsy


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

Yay, Harvey!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks, Harvey.  It was getting hard to hold everyone back ... myself included.  I really appreciate that you have our Klub set up.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Harvey!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't forget, everyone, to go over to the Outlander Book Klub forum and check in with Dori so she can have enough blueberry muffins for the Book Klub!

Betsy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Harvey


----------

